# Thorin, Fili, and Kili origin story.



## Skyla_Mae_03 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thorin is Fili and Kili's uncle that raised them. Their father died when they were little. Their mother is Lady Dis. They grew up with the tales that Thorin told them, but they had never experienced an actual journey until 'The Hobbit' takes place.

I really love background on my fav characters. If you have any more details, will you let me know?


----------



## Oyarsa (Jan 19, 2017)

I recommend reading The Lord of the Rings: Appendix A: Annals of the Kings and Rulers III: Durin's Folk, "The Quest of Erebor" from Unfinished Tales and 

As you probably know, the dwarves who lived in the Lonely Mountain were forced to flee by the dragon Smaug in TA (Third Age) 2770. While in exile, Thorin became a skilled warrior.During the Battle of Azanulbizar in TA 2799, he marched with one of the dwarven armies beneath the East-gate of Moria. His shield broke during the fighting, and he used an oaken tree branch as a replacement. This earned him the epithet "Oakenshield".


----------

